# Washington DC



## LAX Mom (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking for accommodations in Washington DC area this June or July. I'm flexible on number on days & arrival date. 

I know there are few options in this area and I have back-up hotel plans.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 8, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> Looking for accommodations in Washington DC area this June or July. I'm flexible on number on days & arrival date.
> 
> I know there are few options in this area and I have back-up hotel plans.




There are 3 nights available at National Harbor June 22, 
The first opening at Old Town Alexandria is in Octtober


These are the only 2 timeshares in the DC area


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 8, 2015)

ronparise said:


> There are 3 nights available at National Harbor June 22,
> The first opening at Old Town Alexandria is in Octtober
> 
> 
> These are the only 2 timeshares in the DC area



Thanks for checking Ron. I knew there weren't many options in DC. Old Town Alexandria would be great, but I'm afraid National Harbor is too far from public transportation. I'm visiting someone who will be located near the White House. I'll probably just stick with my hotel back-up plan.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2015)

We had pretty good luck last year on VRBO. Had a nice brownstone near DuPont Circle and Metro. Not a giveaway, but better than hotel rates and with a kitchen.


----------



## klpca (Jun 8, 2015)

Also - I found great rates on the weekends in DC using Hotwire. One time we got the Marriott near the zoo and another time we were placed in the Fairfax.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, I'll check on both VRBO & Hotwire.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 10, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> Thanks for checking Ron. I knew there weren't many options in DC. Old Town Alexandria would be great, but I'm afraid National Harbor is too far from public transportation. I'm visiting someone who will be located near the White House. I'll probably just stick with my hotel back-up plan.



Public transportation from National Harbor isn't that bad.  It's more difficult than from Old Town Alexandria but OTA is one of the best in the country for access to public transportation.

There's a Metro bus stop just up the street from Wyndham National Harbor.  That takes you to the Branch Ave. station at the end of the Green Line.  I've done that.  It's not quick but it works.

There are postings here on TUG of a shuttle to the King St. Metro station in Alexandria.  I've never taken it; it wasn't an option when I've stayed at National Harbor.

I guess my point is if everything else fits, I wouldn't dismiss National Harbor just because access to public transportation isn't as good as Old Town Alexandria.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 11, 2015)

There is also a water taxi that goes to dc. Check all the options.  http://www.potomacriverboatco.com/national-harbor.php


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

